# Does Music make you cry...



## fiestared (Oct 28, 2017)

For myself, very, very often, sometimes it's embarrassing, I have to hide myself ; the last time was : Ravel Piano Concerto in G...(Thanks Iskra)


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 28, 2017)

Sometimes. I wouldn't say it's often - it's usually specific pieces and not every time I listen to them.


----------



## W Ackerman (Oct 28, 2017)

Music affects me faster and more profoundly than any other input. Even when I tear up at a movie, the soundtrack plays a major role. Music activates different parts of the brain than the spoken word or the written word or still images or moving images. Our response can be mostly involuntary, so we can be easily manipulated to feel nostalgia, patriotism, sorrow, etc. Bach has a direct line to my tear ducts.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 28, 2017)

Well, someone once accidentally rested a piano we were moving on my foot....

But yes, sometimes it does. Music can be really terrific like that. 

And once, just once, I'd like to write a piece that made someone cry - wouldn't that be something ?


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 28, 2017)

Yes, often


----------



## catsass (Oct 29, 2017)

Absolutely. And the player(s) themselves can frequently choke me up. Not like their hands tightened around my neck choking, but their actual performance.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 29, 2017)

The music when Kevin Costner and the Lakota Scouts saw dead Buffalo and Wagon Wheel marks in Dances with Wolves was the last time.
Audio visual combination.

Before that it was when I was a teenager and saw Czell and the Cleveland Symphony performing Dawn & Seigreids Journey Up The Rhine.
In that case I was familiar with Norse Mythology.

Both times are quite memorable and why Hollywood Strings + LASS is what I use to make women break into tears, and feverishly Rush the stage.


----------



## studiostuff (Oct 29, 2017)

Every time a cue is rejected...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 29, 2017)

Not really. But I kind of feel like it whenever I turn on the radio or watch movie trailers.


----------



## mburellmusic (Oct 29, 2017)

No but the music industry does.

Seriously though, rarely. But I very often experience intense goosebumps. It's crazy and I can't control it.


----------



## Anders Bru (Oct 30, 2017)

Rarely, but it happens. Not from instrumentals, though. But the right vocals, with the right lyrics, at the right time can hit me.


----------



## willbedford (Oct 30, 2017)

Eric Whitacre - yes.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 30, 2017)

Yeah, sometimes. Puccini & Mahler have both made me cry, as have Jefferson Airplane. The last time I remember crying while listening to a piece of music was about a year ago when a friend laid me on to this:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 30, 2017)

All the time. As an example, Handel's Largo from Xerxes, and Beethoven's Piano Concerto #5 do it every time. And I know this sounds ridiculous, but the theme's from On Golden Pond and Bridges of Madison County. Music is meant to move you.


----------



## Replicant (Oct 30, 2017)

No


----------



## Kyle Preston (Oct 30, 2017)

ghostnote said:


> Sadly, they "kicked" out Howard after Batman Begins



No, ‘they’ didn’t. He’s credited on Dark Knight and also publicly said why he didn’t write for the final film.


----------



## SergeD (Oct 30, 2017)

I remember once listening to my music and cry, so much time spent for such poor results


----------



## Blakus (Oct 30, 2017)

This gets me every time.


----------



## TheNorseman (Oct 30, 2017)

No, maybe the closest would be "Dance with the Devil" by Immortal Technique


----------



## Iskra (Oct 30, 2017)

Sometimes, but mainly while playing more than just listening. I remember Schumann _Von fremden Landern und Menschen _and Ravel's Menuet on the name of Haydn as two good examples that almost makes me cry while playing them... By just listening, Beethoven's _Adagio un poco mosso_ from the Emperor concerto -already mentioned- can get me sometimes too...
Also songs or soundtracks can make me cry, as a combination of music and lyrics/movie.


----------



## averystemmler (Oct 30, 2017)

Very rarely, but it does make me laugh (in a good "those brilliant bastards" kind of way) pretty often.

To picture, though? That's a different story. I've welled up at scenes with no music at all.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 30, 2017)

I agree, with picture, music can penetrate your soul and the faucet begins, but alone, I usually find it uplifting. Interesting question.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Oct 31, 2017)

I make the song cry.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 5, 2017)

What about this "superb" version of "Sonata in D Minor for Cello & Piano, L.135: 1. Prologue (lent)" by Maurice Gendron & Jean Françaix ().


----------



## Nico (Nov 5, 2017)

Very rarely. But here is one which got me recently


----------



## pixel (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes. Hard to say how often as it depends on how often I find music that makes me cry. It doesn't need to be sad song at all. I just have to feel that author gave heart to his/her art. Movies can touch me to.
It can be embarrassing like during last Hans Zimmer concert when I sat in first row 
But life events don't. I became insensitive to real life when I grew up. Sometimes I think that I'm real freak because of that


----------



## FinGael (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes it does. it happened to me yesterday too, but was a little different than usually.

We are moving next week and while packing things up, I was listening to one Finnish pop/rock (CD) album that I used to listen to a lot when I was around 20. Found it in my belongings, and have not heard it in a long while. Now turning 42 and one could also say that a big cycle is ending in my life at this point.

With that music I could connect to my younger self back then, and I felt like observing that young me, and thinking that I could have never imagined the things I would see and confront during these years, and the fact that much later on, at this moment in time, I would be listening to that same record as this person I have become. Have seen both hardships and beauty of life, and become quite a different person since those years of my youth.

It was a deep and moving experience that brought tears into my eyes.


----------



## Satorious (Nov 5, 2017)

It doesn't happen that often, but John Barry is the king of wringing musical emotion out of me. I went to a concert back in the late 90s at the Royal Albert Hall, walking in as a Bond fan and walking out as a John Barry fan. He conducted the English Chamber Orchestra to play Dances with Wolves, Frances, Out of Africa, Somewhere in time - they all got to me (and completely independently of the films themselves - something you can't really say much these days).


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 7, 2017)

Absolutely, in context. Like the ending of "Going My Way" with the refrain of "Too-Ra-Loo-Ra-Loo-Ral." Though this song was never connected with my family, I always think of my Mom, especially after hearing the full version.

I teared-up a few days ago via a Harry Nilsson song, for the same reasons.


----------



## mrd777 (Nov 7, 2017)

If you want to cry, this is all you need:


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 7, 2017)

The big crescendo in the Princess Leia Theme gets me every. damn. time.


----------



## joepaz (Nov 8, 2017)

Up until a few days ago I would have said no. Then I listened to a song by a 13 year old girl and wept like a baby. And she wrote it too. I must be getting sensitive in my old age.


----------



## Rohann (Nov 9, 2017)

Blakus said:


> This gets me every time.



Rivers of tears over here.

In response to the original question: all the time. Sometimes _thinking _about a particular piece of music makes me cry. It's by far the medium that connects with me more than anything. Sometimes it's nostalgia, sometimes it's a connection with a picture that impacted me, sometimes it's the perfect conduit for a particular life experience, sometimes the music simply conjures feelings. Music seems to colour my world and experiences in extremely significant ways -- I sometimes don't feel like I _really _feel the depth of a particular event or experience unless it's put into music. It's not that I don't feel the events or emotions accompanying them, it's just that I feel an almost overwhelming depth to them when abstracted into music in some way or another. And it can be for any reason -- joyful, sorrowful, grateful, at peace, anxious, etc. I've had multiple standalone albums legitimately change my life -- there was one in particular where upon listening to it I cried like I've never cried about anything before and it healed me in a deeply significant way. I was never the same after that.
I cry rather infrequently otherwise.

Whether this:


Or this:

(the solo at 5:26 wrecks me)

Or this:


Or this:

(I only watch this like once a year)

Or this:
https://youtu.be/j1wgaFJ0750
(First days of having our daughter)

Or this:
https://youtu.be/AlftMNmDH00

Or this:
https://youtu.be/HAdXWM1btG4

Short answer: Yes. I think I have a problem...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 10, 2017)

An incomplete list of music that brought me to tears:

2014
Hans Zimmer & John Powell - Kung Fu Panda Theme
Thomas Bergersen - Final Frontier
Thomas Bergersen - Two Hearts
Thomas Bergersen - In Paradisum
Thomas Bergersen - Creation of Earth
Thomas Bergersen - Into The Moonlight
Rico Derks - When will i see you again?
Phil Lober - The Eternal Rest Of A Ronin
Coldplay - Fix You

2015
Thomas Bergersen - Star Sky
Thomas Bergersen - Frozen Moment
Thomas Bergersen - Wings
Thomas Bergersen - Lux Eterna
Thomas Bergersen - Heart
Robert Allen Elliott - September Song
Daniel Beijbom - The Divine Lady
Brand X Music - Endless Seas
Paul Dinletir - Forgive Us Our Trespasses
Paul Dinletir - Farewell To Earth
Hans Zimmer - Interstellar OST
Blake (Blakus) Robinson - Elevation
Gregor Narholz - Book Of Fairytales
Justin Skomarovsky - Love and War

2016
Thomas Bergersen - Chosen One
Thomas Bergersen - Threnody for Europe
Thomas Bergersen - Say Yes
Mark Petrie - As The Sun Rises
Hammock - Glassy Blue
Hans Zimmer - Science and Religion (Angels and Demons)
Hans Zimmer - The Last Samurai Soundtrack
James Everingham - In The End
Ivan Torrent - The Axis of Love
Phil Lober - Like Water
Chris Haigh - Everything To Fight For
...


----------



## fiestared (Nov 10, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Rivers of tears over here.
> 
> In response to the original question: all the time. Sometimes _thinking _about a particular piece of music makes me cry. It's by far the medium that connects with me more than anything. Sometimes it's nostalgia, sometimes it's a connection with a picture that impacted me, sometimes it's the perfect conduit for a particular life experience, sometimes the music simply conjures feelings. Music seems to colour my world and experiences in extremely significant ways -- I sometimes don't feel like I _really _feel the depth of a particular event or experience unless it's put into music. It's not that I don't feel the events or emotions accompanying them, it's just that I feel an almost overwhelming depth to them when abstracted into music in some way or another. And it can be for any reason -- joyful, sorrowful, grateful, at peace, anxious, etc. I've had multiple standalone albums legitimately change my life -- there was one in particular where upon listening to it I cried like I've never cried about anything before and it healed me in a deeply significant way. I was never the same after that.
> I cry rather infrequently otherwise.
> ...



On the contrary I would say you're a lucky man, try to imagine listening to Music without emotion, would be the Hell ! For myself, I've spent my all life between "the Mount Everest and the Mariana Trench"... F.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 10, 2017)

Thank you very much all for your touching answers... PLEASE go on sharing your experiences, this is so interesting to know how everyone manages his/her relationship with our best friend, the MUSIC. The World is getting worse and worse and I still am optimistic, because I have the Music, the Nature and the Animals, what could I ask more ? F.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 10, 2017)

I know this sounds totally flakey, but sometimes I'll on-purposely instill a good cry (feels good now and then). Watching the ending of Hidalgo or Bridges of Madison County (or first 15 minutes of Finding Nemo) always does the trick! As does a long list of my favorite Classical, Baroque, and soundtrack collection. Plus, it can bring some good inspiration when writing music that requires that tone.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 10, 2017)

This time last week I was at the Royal Albert Hall in London where James Newton Howard was conducting his first concert of his movie scores from the last 30 years.

With the scene playing above on a big screen, he conducted what he called the love theme from King Kong, the cue from the scene in New York where Kong and Naomi Watts see each other for the first time, and they both realise that he is doomed. It was absolutely heartbreaking, and so very beautifully performed.

I don't think there was a dry eye in the house...






​


----------



## Rohann (Nov 11, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I know this sounds totally flakey, but sometimes I'll on-purposely instill a good cry (feels good now and then). Watching the ending of Hidalgo or Bridges of Madison County (or first 15 minutes of Finding Nemo) always does the trick! As does a long list of my favorite Classical, Baroque, and soundtrack collection. Plus, it can bring some good inspiration when writing music that requires that tone.


Not at all. There's been this weird culture around masculinity and the shedding of tears for decades and it's about time it dies. I'm not sure old poets, composers, etc were so fixated on stifling basic human functions.



fiestared said:


> On the contrary I would say you're a lucky man, try to imagine listening to Music without emotion, would be the Hell ! For myself, I've spent my all life between "the Mount Everest and the Mariana Trench"... F.


I'm starting to count myself more as fortunate than before in this regard. I'm surprised it doesn't affect other musicians as much as myself in some cases.
Funnily enough, I distinctly remember a time as a kid of ~10. A friend and I were about to go visit a friend of his, and I quipped I should bring my new CD along (they sure were expensive back then). He mentioned that this particular friend "didn't really like music", and I was utterly baffled -- how on earth could I relate to such a person?


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 12, 2017)

Very rarely, but music that does make me well up normally has no lyrics. Tallis Fantasia is one that tugs on my strings.


----------



## Sebastianmu (Dec 12, 2017)

Major Mahler-Weeper right here. 

Also: Tom Waits, anyone?!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, all the time. I'm directing a college production of Amahl and the Night Visitors right now, and I swear to God, no matter how many times I hear it, the last 15 minutes or so destroys me every time.


----------



## camerhil (Dec 19, 2017)

The reprise of the theme from Schindler's List, which plays right at the end of the film. The main theme is played on violin, and while it's intensely emotional, there's something about the simplicity of the piano reprise that goes straight for my tear jugular.



I've probably filled a decent-sized bucket crying to John Williams soundtracks over the years.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 19, 2017)

camerhil said:


> The reprise of the theme from Schindler's List, which plays right at the end of the film. The main theme is played on violin, and while it's intensely emotional, there's something about the simplicity of the piano reprise that goes straight for my tear jugular.
> 
> 
> 
> I've probably filled a decent-sized bucket crying to John Williams soundtracks over the years.



The Schindler's List theme is impossible to resist, John Williams is a master...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 20, 2017)

Music never makes me cry, but it can make feel several emotions.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 20, 2017)

mikefox789 said:


> Music never makes me cry, but it can make feel several emotions.


Could I ask you which emotions ?


----------



## conan (Dec 20, 2017)

Certain pieces make me cry. Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians is always very emotional for me. It's like I can hear the soul of humanity with all of its strength and fragility immersed in the hopes, joy, and sadness of life. I could say quite a bit more, but I get emotional just trying to articulate my thoughts. I don't know if it's a personal thing, or if it has a similar impact on anyone else. Honestly, it makes me feel closer to humanity.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 20, 2017)

Peter Pears singing Die Taubenpost. I get the distinct sense that he is singing to Schubert as if he has just died and Pears has just lost his best friend. Singing is flawed but the level of raw emotion and directness is off the charts.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 21, 2017)

conan said:


> Certain pieces make me cry. Steve Reich's Music for 18 Musicians is always very emotional for me. It's like I can hear the soul of humanity with all of its strength and fragility immersed in the hopes, joy, and sadness of life. I could say quite a bit more, but I get emotional just trying to articulate my thoughts. I don't know if it's a personal thing, or if it has a similar impact on anyone else. Honestly, it makes me feel closer to humanity.





heisenberg said:


> Peter Pears singing Die Taubenpost. I get the distinct sense that he is singing to Schubert as if he has just died and Pears has just lost his best friend. Singing is flawed but the level of raw emotion and directness is off the charts.


You both gave the answer why we love Music and why Music is engraved in our heart ; thanks to have found the exact words to exprime what we exactly feel...


----------



## tomasgarciad (Dec 21, 2017)

+1 for the second movement of Ravel’s Piano Concerto

In my list I would include:

- Rachmaninoff’s Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Var. 18
- Respighi’s Pines of Rome, IV. I pini di Via Appia
- Shostakovich’s Symphony No. 5, III. especially at the end when the harp and celeste play in unison
- Beethoven’s Symphony No. 6 (“Pastorale”), V.
- Aaron Jay Kernis’ String Quartet No. 1, II.

And the list goes on..

EDIT: I forgot to add, certain variations of Elgar’s Enigma Variations, such as (obviously) IX. Nimrod and XIII. Romanza


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

"Dangerous Meeting" by Mercyful Fate (off of "Don't Break the Oath").


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 22, 2018)

Kenny Gs Christmas Carols.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

Alfred Newman's The Robe Theme Music:


----------



## fretti (Apr 22, 2018)

More often then I'd ("like" to) admit...
Especially film scores: Narnia, Star Wars (the sequels actually more than the originals, but I grew up with them so probably because of that), King Arthur, Schindler's List(e) (just thinking about that one...), Lion King, LOTR...

Beautiful Lie from Batman vs. Superman was imo actually one of the best parts of the whole movie...
Often depends on the scene though. Not always cry because of sadness, but because a scene is so epic with that music together...

The whole thing is amazing, but especially that moment:


To name just one example...


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 22, 2018)

Nah, I have not felt any emotion in years.


----------



## rottoy (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 22, 2018)

rottoy said:


>




Dwight rules!


----------



## KEM (Apr 23, 2018)

I’ve struggled greatly with anxiety and depression my whole life, and this song in particular used to make me cry whenever I’d listen to it in the midst of a panic attack, but it would help me calm down and feel ok, now that I don’t struggle as much the song doesn’t give me the same reaction, but I still feel the emotional weight of it.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 23, 2018)

KEM said:


> I’ve struggled greatly with anxiety and depression my whole life, and this song in particular used to make me cry whenever I’d listen to it in the midst of a panic attack, but it would help me calm down and feel ok, now that I don’t struggle as much the song doesn’t give me the same reaction, but I still feel the emotional weight of it.



Oh dear, I'm speechless... Thanks KEM for sharing this incredible song.


----------



## KEM (Apr 23, 2018)

fiestared said:


> Oh dear, I'm speechless... Thanks KEM for sharing this incredible song.



You’re welcome!! Glad you enjoyed it, it really makes me happy when people like Underøath, they’re hugely important to me. I would definitely recommend giving more of their stuff a listen, incredible musicianship and deeply emotional lyrics.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 24, 2018)

KEM said:


> You’re welcome!! Glad you enjoyed it, it really makes me happy when people like Underøath, they’re hugely important to me. I would definitely recommend giving more of their stuff a listen, incredible musicianship and deeply emotional lyrics.


I must admit, I didn't know Underøath, I'm not really in "metal", maybe I'm too old, but I recognize this Music is so powerful and a lot more than the cliches, these guys are "artists" and so much more subtil and sensible than people think. "Writing on the walls" is an emotional shock for me...


----------



## KEM (Apr 24, 2018)

fiestared said:


> I must admit, I didn't know Underøath, I'm not really in "metal", maybe I'm too old, but I recognize this Music is so powerful and a lot more than the cliches, these guys are "artists" and so much more subtil and sensible than people think. "Writing on the walls" is an emotional shock for me...



I absolutely agree, that’s why I became such a huge fan of them when I was younger, they spoke about real things that I, and a lot of other people, were going through, but did it very poetically and were able to really communicate what a lot of people were scared to talk about.

Writing On the Walls was actually nominated for a major Grammy award (best music video), and the album it’s on went #2 on the Billboard Top 200, and as I’m sure almost everyone is aware, that never happens for metal bands, which I think is a real testament to their artistry, people really gravitated towards what they were doing because it was so honest and it completely invented a genre of music.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 24, 2018)

KEM said:


> I absolutely agree, that’s why I became such a huge fan of them when I was younger, they spoke about real things that I, and a lot of other people, were going through, but did it very poetically and were able to really communicate what a lot of people were scared to talk about.
> 
> Writing On the Walls was actually nominated for a major Grammy award (best music video), and the album it’s on went #2 on the Billboard Top 200, and as I’m sure almost everyone is aware, that never happens for metal bands, which I think is a real testament to their artistry, people really gravitated towards what they were doing because it was so honest and it completely invented a genre of music.


"so honest and it completely invented a genre of music" You're right...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 24, 2018)

KEM said:


> it completely invented a genre of music.



The song is good, but exactly how do you feel this invented...WHAT?

It's emo thrashcore, buddy. Nothing new in the least.

I'd hate to think the mostly smart people around here would be duped into thinking this was anything new under the sun. I would feel wrong not to contradict that statement, as it is completely erroneous.

I mean no offense or disrespect to anyone here, but this has been done before this song hit the streets. If you disagree, fine I respect that.


----------



## KEM (Apr 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> The song is good, but exactly how do you feel this invented...WHAT?
> 
> It's emo thrashcore, buddy. Nothing new in the least.
> 
> ...



Define the Great Line invented modern metalcore. Yes, there were bands with heavy guitar riffs, yes there were bands with screaming, but with Define the Great Line, Underøath was able to mesh together the catchy melodic lines and chord progressions of post-hardcore, the dissonant riffs and agressive screaming of metalcore, as well as taking influences from progressive rock, industrial, and ambient electronic into a cohesive, groundbreaking record.

I’ve been heavily involved in this scene for about 10 years now, and every single band, and I do mean EVERY SINGLE BAND that I’ve liked or that has been successful in the genre has said the exact same thing: “Underøath is our biggest influence, and if it wasn’t for Underøath our band wouldn’t exist”.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 24, 2018)

KEM said:


> Define the Great Line invented modern metalcore. Yes, there were bands with heavy guitar riffs, yes there were bands with screaming, but with Define the Great Line, Underøath was able to mesh together the catchy melodic lines and chord progressions of post-hardcore, the dissonant riffs and agressive screaming of metalcore, as well as taking influences from progressive rock, industrial, and ambient electronic into a cohesive, groundbreaking record.
> 
> I’ve been heavily involved in this scene for about 10 years now, and every single band, and I do mean EVERY SINGLE BAND that I’ve liked or that has been successful in the genre has said the exact same thing: “Underøath is our biggest influence, and if it wasn’t for Underøath our band wouldn’t exist”.



I've been in the Rock scene since 1984, and every band I've spoken with who sounds like that video say "Korn is our biggest influence, and if it wasn't for Korn our band wouldn't exist".

And I'm not even a fan of Korn. Listen to their first album and then listen again to your song.

I did mention no disrespect intended. Korn invented that sound, my friend.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 24, 2018)

Just because a band didn't invent a style doesn't mean their music is bad. You can be unbelievably great yet essentially unoriginal in style (look at Mozart, as sensational as he was).

In any event, I see that I chose to comment on a song in a genre (Pop) that lives or dies by its concessions to fashion, thus dooming me to a storm of potentially wearying, Tiger Beat protestations. So, staying on the completely respectful path, I'll concede to what you believe and leave.

Happiest wishes to all here, I honestly hope you all see your dreams come true.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 24, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Just because a band didn't invent a style doesn't mean their music is bad. You can be unbelievably great yet essentially unoriginal in style (look at Mozart, as sensational as he was).
> 
> In any event, I see that I chose to comment on a song in a genre (Pop) that lives or dies by its concessions to fashion, thus dooming me to a storm of potentially wearying, Tiger Beat protestations. So, staying on the completely respectful path, I'll concede to what you believe and leave.
> 
> Happiest wishes to all here, I honestly hope you all see your dreams come true.



It will difficult for me to clearly explain my toughs : Nowadays, nobody invents something in Music, OK... but I think "Underøath" found a special thing in the "niche" of metal, sincerity, emotional detail, talent, fragility ? you know you listen to something and magic happens, this is always strange, the charm ? that's why I agree with KEM, they are "special"


----------



## KEM (Apr 24, 2018)

fiestared said:


> It will difficult for me to clearly explain my toughs : Nowadays, nobody invents something in Music, OK... but I think "Underøath" found a special thing in the "niche" of metal, sincerity, emotional detail, talent, fragility ? you know you listen to something and magic happens, this is always strange, the charm ? that's why I agree with KEM, they are "special"



That’s kind of what I’m trying to say as well, I’m not saying that they just completely invented something out of thin air, what they did was take a wide array of influences and put them together in a way that hadn’t been done before, and thus “invented” a style of music that’s now very popular. Metalcore was a thing before that album, but it was vastly different, I’m talking about the genre at the current point in time, and all the bands in the genre right now site Underøath as their biggest influence, and that album is generally considered to be the landmark, defining album of the genre.

Wasn’t trying to start an argument of course, I just didn’t articulate myself well enough I guess, but then again when I’m talking about literally the most important thing in my life, I tend to get a little too passionate haha.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 24, 2018)

KEM said:


> That’s kind of what I’m trying to say as well, I’m not saying that they just completely invented something out of thin air, what they did was take a wide array of influences and put them together in a way that hadn’t been done before, and thus “invented” a style of music that’s now very popular. Metalcore was a thing before that album, but it was vastly different, I’m talking about the genre at the current point in time, and all the bands in the genre right now site Underøath as their biggest influence, and that album is generally considered to be the landmark, defining album of the genre.
> 
> Wasn’t trying to start an argument of course, I just didn’t articulate myself well enough I guess, but then again when I’m talking about literally the most important thing in my life, I tend to get a little too passionate haha.


Don't change, this is what is important, stay passionate, for myself, I love, love, love...


----------



## fiestared (May 13, 2018)

this guy is "incredible" and makes me cry... Probably because he is so true, pure and sincere.


----------



## yhomas (May 13, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## Dear Villain (May 14, 2018)

Yes, both good and bad music, for different reasons.


----------



## fiestared (May 14, 2018)

Dear Villain said:


> Yes, both good and bad music, for different reasons.


Eurovision song contest is now the worst thing possible for "Music or noise I should say", but this guy is so different, a real talent


----------

